# Case/New Holland (CNH) is the worst company out there



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I am pissed right off with this company and i want to warn everyone here about what a terrible company this is.

I was led to believe by the dealer that when i bought the New Holland L216 that what i was buying would be a good quality machine.

It turns out i was lied to up and down right from the beginning. This was my first skid steer and i was buying it under the assumption that it would do what i wanted it to and last me for many years.

My first warning sign should have been when I had to hassle the dealer for 6 months just to get the manual for the machine because they didn't have one with it when i bought it.

The first lie was about the dealer support, Delta Power the dealer that sold it to me, packed up there local New Holland dealership only a few months after i got the machine and moved it over an hour down the road.

The first real problem i had with the machine was the crappy computer programing in the machine, it had to go back to the dealer for a recall on it within a few months, then it sat at the dealer waiting for them to get the software to update it because apparently CNH lacks the technology to simply transfer data over this thing called the "internet" and instead has to physically mail data disks to it's dealers.

The second problem is the useless warranty, 6 months or 1000 hours, which is a damn joke on something like this. We had the seal on the motor side of the chain drive fail and start leaking with only 200ish hours on the machine but since it was outside the 6 month warranty the response by Delta Power was "LOL tfb!". We fixed it ourselves since it is just a crappy RTV seal and not an actual gasket.

Third came the crappy seat belt sensor. Everybody already knows about these and the problems they have so i won't bother getting into it but seriously CNH you know it's a problem but still you won't fix it?

Fourth and the final straw was the DPF problem. I was sold on this model because the dealer said the DPF system was better than DEF injection. What a lie that turned out to be. The machine is always requesting regen breaks (it is 2 years old and we only have 570 hours on it now total). This last time it requested a break it failed to regen repeatedly and eventually said nope and went to limp mode. Since i didn't want to haul the stupid thing all the way down the road to the dealer i got the DPF out and had it cleaned manually. Well that didn't solve the problem as the computer wouldn't let it out of limp mode. I called up the local Case dealer and they said they could help so i took it there, they were wrong, turns out even though it is the same as a Case machine there computer won't link to it. So fine off to the dealer, well turns out Delta Power is completely incompetent because they didn't have a laptop with the correct software anywhere up to 4 hours away to interface with the machine they sold me. It has now been sitting at the dealer for 24 days while they give me nothing but the run around when I call them daily. They had finally gotten the Laptop to interface with the machine around day 18 however they still can't figure out why it is still not working properly and are now playing an expensive game of throw the part at it because the technicians are too incompetent to figure it out. I have emailed CNH directly numerous times as well and they are just ignoring me as well.

So in conclusion of my rant avoid CNH at all costs, crappy machines, incompetent dealers, techs that know absolutely nothing, and the worst customer service i have ever seen.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow. Sorry to hear that. I believe you can delete a skid just like you can a truck or a farm tractor. You may want to consider it.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow that is awful. I would be in that dealer screaming. I would be on the phone screaming. I wouldn't email holland, I would be calling everyday demanding to speak with a higher up. I hope this is resolved for you. That is unbelievable


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that.. What a nightmare!

Justjeff, I have been deleting trucks since 08, I know there are deletes for big trucks and some farm tractors but have been able to find nothing for skids.. If you know of anything please let me know! If there are deletes available I am going to buy a new T770 this week!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not positive, but these people will be able to tell you for sure. They know their ****.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. The NH dealer I use is in Caledonia (onieda). Excellent service and parts and their road guy is great as well.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Sounds like a dealer issue, I haven't heard much positive about Delta. They just want to push sales.

Maybe try another NW dealer? Halnor in Waterford, or Oneida in Caledonia. I realize this is quite far from Essex, but a phone call wouldn't hurt.


----------

